# Frolic during Further Confusion



## Frolic.Party (Dec 3, 2011)

Heading to FC this January?  Like going to a good party?

Well, we've been throwing a really fun monthly party in SF at a nightclub, and this January the date falls the same weekend as FC.  Sooo.....  We've decided to rent out a nightclub one block from the convention center and throw a party there on Saturday night.  Brix nightclub on First Street.

If you've been to Frolic, you know it's epicness.  If you havn't, this might be your chance to see what the hype is all about.

Frolic is not a furry con.  Frolic is not like any dance either.

We do have really good dj's who will play great party and dance music.  We will have a fursuit lounge/green room for fursuiters.  The venue has two full bars, an indoor and outdoor area, state of the art sound and lighting system.  We'll have VJ's doing live video mixing.  You can dance, you can drink, you can have some fun and party!

When you get away from the con, you'll start to realize how much of a vibe conventions have that are about the hotel and convention.  We don't have a giant ballroom that has carpet and a temporary dance floor in front of a big wooden stage covered with pipe and drape with stacks of chairs against the walls and those overhead ballroom lights that are so typical of hotels.  We won't have any tables with those fancy little table skirts that velcro on to them.  We won't have any hotel staff in uniforms walking around to refill the water containers that come in those fancy hotel style water pitchers (we'll have plenty of water though).

We are an event that is 21+.  Sorry kiddie's, this one is for the adults.  Our dj's can play songs that have words like "fuck" in them, and there will be booze, and it is ok if a skunk and a folf decide to grind on the dance floor, and out VJ's might just show some furry porn on the giant projection screen on the patio.

We're really looking forward to this, going to be a ton of fun.  Look for our fliers, which will be everywhere.  And save a couple hours on Saturday night.  We know there's a ton of other fun parties to go to, but you'll wanna make sure to check this out.  Otherwise you'll have to live with hearing the stories of the epic party you missed.


----------

